

Ask HN: Where else can we use GPU processing? - uptownhr

GPU Processing has become very popular in mining xCoins. Can GPU be used in the web for other use cases? Any examples?
======
chas
GPUs have been used effectively in implementing graph algorithms. Graph
algorithms are tremendously useful and show up all over computing.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1002.4482](http://arxiv.org/abs/1002.4482)

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.220...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.220.1923&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
uptownhr
I think everyone knows that GPU can be used for visual graphics like gaming
and drawing things on a page with webGL. I'm more interested in computational
powers like how it's able to compute bitcoin hashes. Are there cases of GPUs
being used in other non-graphical computational cases? Like a mongodb/mysql
index search?

~~~
kohanz
GPUs are good at parallel processing, so any task that is highly
parallelizable can see massive performance improvements through a GPU
implementation.

In my field, for example, medical image processing, GPU's are often used on
highly computational problems to reduce the time an algorithm or image
reconstruction takes.

------
sold
Here's a wikipedia link; maybe someone else will give a better description
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General-
purpose_computing_on_gr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General-
purpose_computing_on_graphics_processing_units)

------
davyjones
Computation Fluid Dynamics, Finite Element Modeling/Analysis, Molecular
dynamics, etc.

------
chjohnst
I have heard of some sites using GPUs for generating dynamic images.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL)

------
dl8
Bioinformatics/Genomics have been beginning to use GPUs for their data
processing, since there's vast amount of DNA data that can take a long time to
get through.

------
thenomad
I believe that GPUs are very good at video processing. Obviously they're also
good for a lot of math-heavy tasks, like fluid simulation, light simulation,
etc.

------
wnevets
for gaming

